# Kontakt zu den Moderatoren



## Heiko (24 Februar 2003)

Ab sofort sind die Moderatoren hier "im Notfall" über eine Sammel-Mailadresse erreichbar.

Falls Bedarf besteht, so können jederzeit Mails an 
[email protected] 
geschickt werden und einer der Moderatoren wird sich schnellstmöglich des Problems annehmen.

*Wofür ist diese Mailadresse gedacht?*

Technische Probleme im Forum
Rechtswidriger Inhalt (z.B. Beleidigungen) in Artikeln
sonstige Bedenken bezüglich des Inhalts eines Artikels

*Wofür ist die Mailadresse nicht gedacht?*

Anfragen, die eigentlich ins Forum gehören
"Ich hab da eine Rechnung erhalten..."
Fragen zum Thema Dialer, Firewalls,...
Solche Mails werden *sofort und ohne Antwort* gelöscht, da die Mailadresse rein für administrative Probleme und nicht für thematische Beratung eingerichtet wurde.
*Über diese Mailadresse wird es weder Beratung, noch inhaltliche Informationen geben!*


----------

